# Ein paar fragen zum Stör



## lenox (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo bin gerade vom Nachtangeln zurück gekommen und konnte meinen ersten Stör fangen der 78 cm länge mist.
Nur beim ausnehmen habe ich schon das erste problem oder ehr frage habe den stör normal wie jeden fisch aufgeschnitten und erst mal alles rausgeholt was so da war also Herz,Leber usw. nur habe ich die Niere am *Rückgrat* vermist also das ist nicht so wie bei forellen wo so ne dünne hautschicht ist wo die Niere drunter sitzt ist das beim stör anders und ist es normal das der noch recht viel ausblutet wenn alles außer kiemen drausen ist ? Und wie bereitet man den stör für den räucherofen vor also wie legt man den ein in welche stücke teilt man den am besten zum räuchern und wird der heiß geräuchert?

mfg


----------



## stan von eden (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar fragen zum Stör*

Moin Lenox,
der Stör hat in meinen augen einen recht eigenwilligen, aber durchaus schönen geaschmack. ich hab beruflich mit ein wenig grösseren exemplaren zutun gehabt, und ein wenig probiert!
es spricht nichts gegen das räuchern, jedoch kommt es natürlich auf dein gerät und deiner art und weise an, wie du damit umgehst!
prinzipiell räuchere ich nie heiss. denn saft verdampft und fleisch wird trocken, bei fleisch und fisch gleichermassen, und die garzeit beschräkt sich dadurch auf sehr kurze zeit!
du solltest deinen fisch nur so klein wie nötig teilen, in der grösse, wie es dir dein räucherofen ermöglicht. ich denke du wirst auch wie mit deinen forellen eine beize herstellen, dann musst du den fisch ufgrund der grösse nur länder ziehen lassen.

ist dir mal war anderes in den kopf gekommen, macht man mal was anderes aus seinem fang-warum immer räuchern???

mach dir doch mal eine vinaigrette aus orangenschale,limettensaft,braunem zucker,meersalz,schalotten,kapern,estragon und wasabinüssen(oder erdnuss oder cashew) und olivenöl und leg deine filets gut bedeckt in enger folie gewickelt einen tag in den kühlschrank und dann mach zum beispiel ein risotto dazu.

es gibt in dieser zeit super wildkräuter auf wochenmärkten zu kaufen: Mizuna, Red Giant, Rauke(nicht den italienischen!), Löwenzahn, auch noch bärlauchblüten sind zu kriegen.
das sind gemüse, die du roh mit vinaigrette und baguette zu deinem fisch essen kannst, oder als pesto und ganz zu deinem risotto geben kannst...
sie haben alle eine gewisse note, die an meerrettich,wasabi und pfetter erinnern...
den fisch kannst du so mariniert durchaus auch mal dämpfen, in nem bambuseisatz, oder was spricht gegen folie auf dem Grill???

deine geschmacksknospen werden es dir danken!

Gut ich hab nicht all deine Fragen beantworten können, aber vielleicht ein paar neue eingeleitet...#h
Gruss Andi


----------

